# 03/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Jul 5, 2010)

I really enjoyed everyone's photos for week #2. We saw some great shots posted that really went along with the theme. Hope everyone else is enjoying this as much as I am. 

I'm racking my brain already trying to come up with good ones, so if anybody has any ideas I'm all ears. Just PM me with your theme suggestions. As long as they don't obviously stand to encourage photos that would violate this rules of this challenge, or more importantly the rules and intent of this forum I'll gladly use your suggestions. 

One thing that always seems to be popular here is food photos. Since I'm back on my diet after having ate like a bloomin' idiot for a week on vacation food is all I can think about... so I guess this week's suggested theme will be...

FOOD

Now, go ahead and torture me! Post up pics of something you make or eat this week. And a reminder that you don't have to follow the theme if you don't want to. Just post one photo per week of whatever you wish, within the rules of course. Just get the camera out and ENJOY!

If you're new to the challenge please make sure to review the rules at the link below before submitting a photo. As far as I know everyone has done a great job of policing their submissions. If any of the moderators have had to remove anything I don't know anything about it. I respectfully ask that we continue to police ourselves here so that the moderators can enjoy this along with us rather than turning it into a job for them. 

Rules Thread Here

Now, I'm gonna go gnaw on a chair leg or something. I'm craving food something fierce! Gotta get back on it though. I cheated plenty last week.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 5, 2010)

I knew I should've taken a photo of my wings I had for dinner tonight!

Ok I'll have to see what's on the menu for this week. I'll have to come up w/ something that'll make y'alls mouths water. 

Great theme Chris!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 5, 2010)

Crickett said:


> I knew I should've taken a photo of my wings I had for dinner tonight!
> 
> Ok I'll have to see what's on the menu for this week. I'll have to come up w/ something that'll make y'alls mouths water.
> 
> Great theme Chris!



Yeah, I figured this theme would go over well here. The food pics are always a hit. Unless I have a cheat day this week ya'll probably won't be very tempted by what I post though... unless it's something I fix for the kids.  

As for the red quote above... I'm sort of dreadin' this week's photos.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 6, 2010)

It's not home made but is store bought (Cyrus O'Learys)


----------



## Browtine (Jul 6, 2010)

Homemade... store bought... doesn't matter it still looks good! Of course I prefer a good home made one, but the best apple pie in the world is the one you have within reach! 

One of my favorite deserts is a good apple pie heated up with some vanilla bean ice cream on top!!!  

Oh, and it looks like you're missing exactly one serving from it.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 6, 2010)

Yum yum Mike I can't believe you now I got to go raid the frig and browtine you got to put some butter on that crust when you heat it up also got to go


----------



## Browtine (Jul 6, 2010)

NWCO said:


> Yum yum Mike I can't believe you now I got to go raid the frig and browtine you got to put some butter on that crust when you heat it up also got to go



Oh yeah! I forgot the butter! How could I?


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 6, 2010)

Not a good week to go on a diet!  Nice one Mike!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 6, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> Not a good week to go on a diet!  Nice one Mike!



For me there's NEVER a good week to go on a diet.


----------



## carver (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks good Mike can I have the other half?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmmmm! That Apple Pie looks good Mike!

I had an awesome dinner tonight but I think I am gonna wait before I post my shot. I have something better planned for later in the week. Let's just say it requires the smoker!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, I'm gonna go ahead and post mine. The odds of me eatin' any better this week are slim. And who says low carb has to be ugly? Here's a shot of the 14 oz Ribeye I grilled after work today. Caught it for a good price yesterday and figured I may as well not let ya'll kill me this week by makin' me want better food. 

Anyway, I rubbed it down last night with a light coat of olive oil, sprinkled it fairly heavily with some Montreal Steak seasoning, added a pinch more sea salt, a pinch more garlic powder and let it sit wrapped tightly in cling wrap overnight. When I got home I got the gas grill (yeah, I know, I should be jailed for usin' gas instead of charcoal...) screamin' hot and seared that baby for a couple minutes on the first side. When I flipped it I sprinkled it with a little crumbled "garlic & herb" feta cheese and seared the second side for a couple minutes or so. When it "felt right" when I poked it with my finger I pulled it, wrapped it on a plate with foil to "rest" for about 6 minutes and shot the pic. 

Then it was fork and knife baby!!!  

It was PERFECTLY medium rare. It cut like BUTTER and melted in my mouth!!!  I washed it down with an ICE COLD low carb adult beverage that was in the freezer for about 40 minutes while I prepped the grill and cooked the steak. It frosted over with ice when I opened it! Oh, man! 

To keep from eatin' 10,000 calories even though it was low carb I only ate about half of it tonight. I'll finish it tomorrow. Man, the first half was slap yo mama good! The second half won't be nearly as good reheated, but it will beat dry turkey or whatever low carb meal I would have had tomorrow. 

Ok, enough rubbin' it in... now for the pic. I wish you all could smell and taste it!   Now, let me have it! After that meal I think I could withstand anything you guys can post. I think...


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 7, 2010)

Dang - I got hungry just reading about it!


----------



## cornpile (Jul 7, 2010)

WeeeeDoggies !!!!! Browtine you made that sound as good as it looks.That and a slab of Mikes apple pie.WeeeeeeDoggies........


----------



## Browtine (Jul 7, 2010)

cornpile said:


> WeeeeDoggies !!!!! Browtine you made that sound as good as it looks.That and a slab of Mikes apple pie.WeeeeeeDoggies........



Yeah, a chunk of that pie... or the rest of what's left in that pic Mike posted... along with about a half gallon of vanilla bean ice cream would have been the perfect finish for my dinner.


----------



## mag shooter (Jul 7, 2010)

Browtine , you owe me for a keyboard , the drool shorted mine out LOL!!!!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 7, 2010)

mag shooter said:


> Browtine , you owe me for a keyboard , the drool shorted mine out LOL!!!!



LOL! How about I just grill you a ribeye and share a cold drink with ya?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 7, 2010)

That looks delicious Chris!

 Don't be ashamed for using the gas grill. We have a dual grill. Gas on one side & charcoal on the other. The gas is very handy on those nights you don't have time to mess w/ charcoal. I will be honest I use my gas grill about 90% of the time through the week. I hardly ever use my oven.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 7, 2010)

Crickett said:


> That looks delicious Chris!
> 
> Don't be ashamed for using the gas grill. We have a dual grill. Gas on one side & charcoal on the other. The gas is very handy on those nights you don't have time to mess w/ charcoal. I will be honest I use my gas grill about 90% of the time through the week. I hardly ever use my oven.



Yeah, the time factor was the main reason I used gas. I don't like eatin' too late and it takes a while to get a chimney of coals just right for cookin'. Meat just tastes sooo much better over coals though...


----------



## mag shooter (Jul 7, 2010)

I need a cable release or something , I've had my shot set up 5 times for this week and it gets eaten before I can get the picture


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 8, 2010)

*Just to be different!*

A little cold stash!


----------



## cornpile (Jul 8, 2010)

*Chocolate shake in a jar and some homemade zucchini bread*


----------



## SKEETER2 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Lots of FOOD!!!*

My wife,my oldest son and I ate lunch today at Texas Roadhouse, and yes it was good.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 8, 2010)

wv... nice stash! I can't wait for season to roll around so I can replenish mine.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 8, 2010)

cornpile: Yum! Doesn't almost anything to drink taste better out of a jar?

skeeter: Looks good!


----------



## bslatton (Jul 9, 2010)

*grilled backstrap and corn on the cob*


----------



## USbowhuntr (Jul 9, 2010)

bslatton said:


>



You all are killing me! It all looks so good.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 9, 2010)

bslatton, you done what I didn't think could be done! I think you posted a pic of something that tempts me even more than what I posted! Venison is my favorite meat of all!!! That looks SO good!


----------



## O-Country (Jul 10, 2010)

*Fried wild turkey*

Fried wild turkey ,bisquits,rice,gravy,sweet potato and glass of milk.Its an old photo I dug up but its still my favorite meal.


----------



## carver (Jul 11, 2010)

*toast*

I'm not French, but I do like their toast.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 11, 2010)

*Summer time food in GA.*

Shoot em while you got em.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 11, 2010)

Dangit!!!! Ya'll make a Man HONGRY!!!!!!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 11, 2010)

We've got some good ones again this week. Looking forward to those last minute entries, too.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2010)

*BBQ Chicken Sandwich*

Well we didn't get a chance to use the smoker this weekend. I took this shot earlier in the week as a back up.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2010)

carver said:


> I'm not French, but I do like their toast.



Carver that French Toast looks sooo good. I may just have to make some of that for my breakfast in the morning! 


Dangit! I just realized I don't have any eggs!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 11, 2010)

Crickett said:


> Well we didn't get a chance to use the smoker this weekend. I took this shot earlier in the week as a back up.



That looks good. Cool plate, too!


----------



## Psychohillbilly (Jul 11, 2010)

A little sausage, ribs, corn, taters and vidalia. Im droolin' a bit over that wild turkey and backstrap and the peaches look heavenly.Everything looks great!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 11, 2010)

Man, I'm glad this week is winding down.  I've been starving all week (really did start a diet on Tuesday) and these shots aren't helping!  Great presentations ya'll!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2010)

Browtine said:


> That looks good. Cool plate, too!



Thanks! As for the plates those were a fingerhut special that my mom bought for me when I was 19.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 11, 2010)

well the topic said food, but it didn't say it had to be HUMAN food !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 12, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> well the topic said food, but it didn't say it had to be HUMAN food !!!



Very nice F-1!

I see that butterfly isn't the only critter in that photo!


----------

